# Oculoplastic Surgery



## LAG.CPC@hotmail.com (Mar 21, 2012)

Pre-authorized code 67966 RT - Dx code 277.39 

Surgeon replaced code to bill with: 68360 and 65780 x 2
Medical report reads:
    1.Anterior Orbitotomy for removal of lesions
    2.Reconstructive repair of lid with bank tarsus and amniotic membrane.

I believe the correct code to bill is 67966 - Excision and repair of eyellid, involving lid margin, tarsus... may include preparation for skin graft... over 1/4 of lid margin

Surgeon wants to bill his codes, should I bill with Op-Report?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 29, 2012)

*Wrong forum*

For the most accurate response to your surgical coding questions
1) post the scrubbed operative / procedure note
2) post your question in the appropriate forum (for this question, probably Plastic Surgery)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

